# body fat



## greekgod718 (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok I took my body fat first thing this morning as soon as i got out of bed and it read 8.3% I dont know how acurate that is since i took it myself....lol with one of those digital calipers..... 


Also just to give you an Idea of what my Diet is like this is what i consume through out the Day..

8am- 6 eggwhites, 2 pieces of whole wheat toast, glass of OJ, and 1 cup of coffee
10am- 1 banana, 1 cup of yogurt and bottle of water
12pm- 1 whole chicken breast, 2 pcs of whole wheat bread, and water
2pm-  1 banana, 1 cup of yogurt and water
4pm- Met-rx vanilla shake with 16oz of water
5pm -training at gym
7pm- Met-rx vanilla shake with 16oz of water
9pm- 1 whole chicken breast, 2 pcs of whole wheat bread and water..



Thats all i eat...It's very repetitive...

I am open for suggestions on altering my diet.....


----------

